# Very Carpy Day......(First Mirror!)



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

So starting out this morning. Go turkey hunting at clearfork. While not hearing turkeys, I was watching the carp lined up on the banks. It was strange, some were feeding, some were "attacking" each other in a slimey mess (mating). The small ones seemed to be the feeding ones, maybe they werent mature enough? Well anyways. Got skunked by turkeys, went to class, obviously went fishing. Arrive at the 'trout stream' at about 5. Begin casting for browns, get a 10" one on the first cast. They are just exploding on my tiny spoon as soon as it hit the water. Now for the carp stuff. Decided to go downstream to a place where I usually get a few nice trout and see musky/carp/smallies in a long deep hole. Begin casting at the trout who are uninterested in my flashy bait. Guys with flys are catching them on tiny floating brown flys. It was then when I noticed the area downstream (where the deep hole is) is so very muddy. What kind of fish would do that, hmm? Anyways, see a few and try to chum them to a slower moving pool. They just get scared. WHATEVER! Throw out my chum anyway at the head of the pool so it would drift to the deeper water under a bridge. I begin watching for carpy signs. I then see my first speciment cruise to the feeding spot. He was 5 lbs 4 oz. I was planning on cooking him, so put him into the fish basket. I walked back to find 3 very nice carp on my flat eating my corn. bastards. cast gracefully a pod of corn in front her snout. Disapears, wham. She was SO full of eggs, good sized at 10 lbs 11 oz, and had a very unique scale pattern. Into the fish basket Not uniform like a common, kind of random like a mirror. Strange, mirrors in a trout stream? Anyways, the carp kept getting bigger. My next one was a beautiful common who came by the same technique and weighed in at a whopping 12 lbs 2 oz. Into the extremely crouded basket. I was not planning on eating all these fish, but I called my friend to get in on the action (and wanted him to take a pic of me with them). The next carp totally blew me away. I could tell it was the biggest of the night. I was trying to entice a nice 5lb sucker at the time I saw her, and she stole the show. She bullheaded the sucker away from my 5 kernal hook and inhaled. During the fight, 2 carp were rubbing up against her franticly (trying to get some juice out probably) while she thrashed about. It was not until I banked her that I realized she was no normal carp, but was a beautiful 14 lb 9 oz MIRROR! I was in smile shock! My first mirror, best fish of the day too! I frantically brought her up to my tackle box, pulled the fish basket, and layed my 4 beautys out to snap photos. My friend felt his math exam was more important than catching big carp, so I was trying to do it solo. Puting the camera on time mode and setting it on my car. Didnt work. Luckily a fly fishing meeting had just ended and a few trout guys started pulling up and looking at the fish in amazement. Their little brownie stream had nice carp too?! I had one of them take 2 shots of me and the 2 biggest fish. What a great feeling, they were pumped too! After talking to them for a bit, I got back to fishing. It had gotten dark and I decided I would just fish for them traditionally in the pool. Set the drag loose...seconds.....ZZZZZ!!!!!! 12 lb 14 oz common! I got a picture of him after I released the mirror. I think I have a new carping spot! I will post the pics when I find a USB here around campus or when someone lets me put my memory card in their comp!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Allright after reading the longest run off paragraph I have ever seen I came 2 conclusions.
1. congrats on the mirror
2. why did you put them in a fish basket if you were not leeping them????


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

IM just curious. No expert so bear with me, But what is a mirror carp?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I wanted a picture for my wildlife album. The commons were kept, the two unique ones (mirror, and psuedo mirror) were released.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

A mirror carp is one that does not have uniform scales like a common. Here is a mirror.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Congratulations on your first mirror - and it is a bog one too. I'm looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Here we go:










The 4 chunks.



























MIRRA MIRRA!
















With the stradic.








Me with the big 2.


















Caught this one later.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

cool. did u keep those?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I kept the commons


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

Those r some pretty tight looking fish right there. This weekend im going to lake belton to catch massive amounts of carpage. Hopeful carp in texas like corn


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

You seriously eat carp?  I have never in my life heard of any1 say that they eat carp. How big was your basket anyway? Those are some nice carp dont get me wrong. It must be nice to have a river from where you can catch brown trout.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

i would guess it is the area of a 5 gallon bucket when extended out. Yes I seriously eat carp. Millions of people planet earth eats carp as a main source of protein! There is more to our planet than cuyahoga county buddy! Learn some geography!


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> i would guess it is the area of a 5 gallon bucket when extended out. Yes I seriously eat carp. Millions of people planet earth eats carp as a main source of protein! There is more to our planet than cuyahoga county buddy! Learn some geography!


 Carp are garbage fish I would never eat them. If I need protein I would eat worms and bugs b4 some carp that was bottom feeding. I am also not from Cuyahoga County either BUDDY! Dont talk to me about geography either cheif!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Mecca is a garbage and trashy clothing company, I would never wear anything made by them to protect my non trashy identity. Do you care about my opinion? Probably not. I was just enlightening you on some common knowledge about how many people on earth rely on carp to be alive. You learn something every day.


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

Hey i use izraly carp for bait for catfish. Are those mirror carps. They do look the same.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

They are in fact the same fish. I am not sure if the mirrors guys catch are released bait or just a strain of carp swimming naturally. The one I caught did have a cut on it's side where a hook may had went through a while ago. I am just not sure.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Listen dirtball take it easy just because the only fish you can catch is a bottom feeding carp makes me think you are more into wearing Wranglers and Bugle Boy probaly means you couldnt even afford a Mecca shirt. Thanks for noticing!  Anyways contine to eat and catch your carp because that is about all you got going for ya cheif.You might as well stick to hunting to because i see no pics of nice fish in your gallery.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Mecca=K-mart, Walmart, Odd Lots...Just the facts! I just found it ironic how a piece of trash was talking about a trash fish harshly! But thank's for allowing me to keep eating a fish that is deemed delicious in states such as japan, china, and many in northern/central europe! I learned that at OSU. Where did you learn about mecca? BET?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Oh and you call 12" and 14" smallmouths monsters. PLEASE! You know there is a lake a little farther north. Maybe you have heard of it...Erie? Yeah, take a boat to Presque isle or Kellys Island and you will learn the meaning of monster smallies. FAST FACT! Which country is Mecca in and why do millions travel there annually? See how I intertwined your sub-par clothing into geography! Youre learning! Now try literacy.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Ahhhhh. just because you cant fish dont hate on me.  It is alright to only have skill to catch carp.  Get your wranglers on and do some carp fishing chief. I will no longer listen to the bs that comes out of your mouth. Nor will I read it. You caught a carp CONGRATS. Put up about 10 more pics of the only fish you have caught all year. 4 Carp damn those are some good pics. Get out of here w/ that bs.

12 & 14inches?????? You got that from where? When you can post a pic of a smallie like that then I might respond to more of your juvenile posts.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Zach, actually a Jewish meal that is well known is "GEFILTA Fish" is none other than CARP. Carp were brought to this country by the US govt. from Germany for a FOOD fish the the late 1800's, many ate carp in the great depression and carp is one of the best smoked fish there is.

Please get your facts straight and throw away wifes tales and rumor therories about carp.
Fact:
Carp do NOT eat mud..they sift out small worms, insects, snails, ect and spit the MUD back out.
They are not just bottom feeders but will regularly take insects and other food items off the surface and mid-depth.
Carp do NOT destroy an eco system, they eat / live/breed the same way our native species like Buffalo suckers and other sucker species do.

The will eat other fish, mostly bait fish species such as shad during times like pre winter to help store fat....they do not go around looking to eat BASS fry.

Carp are the worlds greatest freshwater sport fish and the carp tackle buisness in the UK alone is in the Billions. US is starting to see this since we have an untapped resource for carp..we now have 7 carp specialty shops in the USA and growing every year.

Grow up guys and get a life.


BFN


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

I couldn't have said it better myself  HERKEL


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks Herkel, some anglers need to read more instead of flap'in their yaps and educate themselfs first.
Carp are not the "Trash" fish that they have been labled, its poor unrealistic thinking, step into the 21st Century gents.

And one more fact for the unknowing:
Carp are one of the strongest freshwater species in our Ohio waters and they grow to over 50 lbs. here. Only the Flathead Catfish & Buffalo carp(sucker) get as big or bigger.



BFN


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Obviously this thread has run its course. Again, Personal attacks, name calling etc., will not be tolerated. Thread Closed.


----------

